# Briggs and Stratton ran without oil!!



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what parts I need to replace to have my B&S 15,5HP running again. Is there some kind of manual "How To" repair the engine.

Mc_harley


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Parts needed to make a repair are totally dependent upon what the issue is with your engine. That being said a little more information is required to answer your question.

What kind of problem are you having with your engine, and the Model, Type and Code numbers off your engine will be needed to locate the proper parts and service manual that covers your particular engine.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, 30YearTech. I bought the sit on lawnmower today. It is an alko HVC T16-102 model 118122 built 2000. The owner told me, he ran the engine with low oil en it got to hot and stopped. I can turn the engine by hand but I didn't try to start it. I want to replace this engine by an 14hp V twin B&S engine. no problem. But I want to repair the old 15.5hp engine but I don't know what parts need to be replace to get the engine running again.

Briggs and stratton 15.5hp OHV Diamond I/C
Model 28N707 type 1196E1 code: 991228ZE

Thanx for trying to help me.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to tear down and inspect the old engine to see what if any damage occurred from running low on oil. Check the upper and lower crankshaft journals as well as where the connecting rod attaches. Inspect the cylinder and piston for any damage as well.

You will at the very least need a gasket set to reassemble the engine, and depending on what your inspection reveals, you may need other parts as well.

Click on this link to download a service manual for your engine.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

thanx 30YearTech, I can work with that info and I am very grateful about your service manual. I had one but only for single cyl. and no ohv. By the way, can it do any harm if I try to start the engine as it is now?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mc_harley said:


> thanx 30YearTech, I can work with that info and I am very grateful about your service manual. I had one but only for single cyl. and no ohv. By the way, can it do any harm if I try to start the engine as it is now?


Without knowing what if anything could be wrong internally, then I would be hesitant to start it up. If there is damage to any of the crankshaft journals or connecting rod, something could happen if started that could increase the repair costs.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Oké you are right. I will see first what is wrong with it.

Greetings Harry


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

I am not sure now if the mower had ran without oil, i think the first owner said the mower got to hot. the first time I tried to start the lawnmower, after I checked the valves, cleaned them and adjusted them, it backfired when I started. I Checked the valves again and made some adjustments. Then it started and ran good, started good and I had it running a few minutes when I saw that the exhaust turned red hot. I turned the engine off and it backfired again. The engine starts every time but sometimes it backfired. I am not sure
how to fix that. Specially the red hot exhaust.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the flywheel key and make sure it's not partially sheared. If the valves are adjusted properly and the flywheel key is good, then it's probably alright.

It's not unusual to see the exhaust manifold near the head glow cherry red in subdued light, this does not mean the engine is overheating.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

I already checked the flywheel key, this was alright. valves were 0,004 in and 0,006 out. but I can't explain the backfire.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mc_harley said:


> I already checked the flywheel key, this was alright. valves were 0,004 in and 0,006 out. but I can't explain the backfire.


A "backfire" is when the engine fires early and the intake valve is not fully closed, allowing pressure to blow back through the carburetor. Is this what is happening when you say "backfire"? 

It's also not uncommon for these engine to have an "after fire" or loud bang that comes from the exhaust. This generally occurs when shutting down an engine and unburnt fuel accumulates in the exhaust and ignites, causing a loud "bang". This can sometimes be avoided by allowing the engine to idle for a minute before turning off, unless the carburetor is equipped with an after fire solenoid, then you should shut the engine off at a high speed to help avoid the after fire.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanx 30yearTech for your answer, correct it backfired trough the carburetor.
Sorry I am late with my answer I had some other things to do first. Well, I fixed the lawnmower and it ran fine after adjusting the valves again. It ran for about 15 minutes and than it made a lot of noise and stopped with a bang!!. That was the end of the engine. now I changed it for a used and there are no problems with that engine i was told it plopped in the exhaust but after adjusting the valves it ran fine. 
Now I have another problem, I think I have the solution but I have to wait until to morrow otherwise I get problems with my neighbors. The problem is the lawnmower, an ALKO HVC T16-102, has an electric clutch for the mower deck. When I engage the deck the engine quits and I think this is because I didn't put the "grasscatcher?" on the lawnmower so a button is not pressed.
Maybe anyone can confirm this or does it have another cause that the engine quits.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not familiar with this brand of mower as I don't think they sell them here in the U.S.A.

If it has a switch that must be activated by the grass catcher, that could certainly be the issue. 

Will it continue to run if the clutch/brake pedal is released?

If not, then the operator presence switch in the seat could be the problem.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Yesss!! It stays running. I put a small screwdriver in the button so that it stayed in the pressed position. Started the engine and switched the deck on and the engine stayed running, Tried it several times and it worked every time. It's a pity you don't have that brand. It is very popular in Europe. (Google: Alko HVC T16-102) a German brand.
Thanx everyone for your help and thinking with/for me specially 30yearTech.


----------

